# Black Friday Sale Ending NoiseGuild 24ToneGongs, massive tuned gong collection.



## Noiseguild (Aug 26, 2014)

Our BLACK FRIDAY 2019 SALE is on! From Nov 26 till Dec 5, save big on 24ToneGongs, our 3 Vi collection of 32 tonegongs recorded in an anechoic studio.

 
 24ToneGongsI Mallets&Sticks *€99,-* iso €159,-


24ToneGongsII Bows&Rubs *€67,-* iso €89,-


24ToneGongsIII Percussives *€119,-* iso €179,-


Trinity Bundle   *€199,-* iso €299,-

This our first BF friday sale ever and the only sale in a long time to come!

(Recent buyers from the last month will get a voucher for the discount amount, we will notify you)

Han,
NoiseGuild

_(Below follows the original library introduction) _


*24ToneGongs* is a massive collection of exotic and different sounding tuned gongs, recorded in an anechoic chamber.

EDIT:* Vol III - Percussives* released! The task is finished. It has been quite a journey..

Watch the trailer:



Intro price: *€129,-* (will be *€179,- *after January 20th)
Special update pricing for Vol1: Mallets&Sticks owners: *€49,-*

And there's a *TRINITY* bundle now (intro *€229,-*), offering a 40% discount on all 3 instruments.





Here are some *demo tracks*:



And here is the *Walkthrough*:




More current info on the newest library on page 4 of this thread!

Han
NoiseGuild.




Here's the original anouncement:

Watch the Teaser below, all sounds in this teaser apart from the logo at the beginning are from the 3 libraries!



Vol 1 of this library, 'Mallets&Sticks' will be ready early September!

Han,
Noiseguild

www.noiseguild.com


----------



## thebob (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

>8o 
GONG + different sounding tuned + anechoic chamber + 14000+ samples = sample library of my dreams, you just got all my attention !


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

Very very impressive. Make it affordable and it is mine.


The Vsti Junkie


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Aug 27, 2014)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Noiseguild (Aug 31, 2014)

*24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, more info..*

Thanks for your enthusiasm guys!! :D 

First a new demo, mostly in the higher range of the instrument, background info about the library follows..
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F165585658&secret_url=false[/flash] 

After working with a live set of these gongs (and a percussion player) 15 years ago and captivated by their sound, i tried to sample them then but that didn't work with the tools available. We searched for a Library which covered these sounds, which wasn't available then.



the_gongs by noiseguild

We're 15 years further now and surprisingly this still didn't appear, at least nothing deep sampled. So we took on this massive task ourselves. 

*Articulations*

We started doing test sessions with just 2 gongs, and we got really enthusiastic about a lot of articulations, resulting in doing them all for the 24 gongs!
Hitting them in 3 different places with different mallets, bowing them, rubbing them and using them as lapdrums for fingerdrum techniques,etc..

A quick example:

 
Rub raw recording (camera mike)


 Rubs multisamped in the VI (Vol2 Bowed, Rubbed & Designed)

*Recording method*

We wanted to let people decide for themselves what kind of, and how much reverb to use on this instrument. And also to make it easily 'fit' into any orchestration.
That's why we chose to record in Audio Ease's Anechoic chamber. A room built for research purposes.



Anechoic_RecVenue by noiseguild

The result is that you can convincingly place the instrument in the location (verb) of your choice since there are no reflections of the recording venue in the samples.

*Performance*

We worked hard to get all these samples under intuitive control. The Gong Machine lets you control the massive amount of different articulations with a sequencer like approach but still in a performance oriented way. It follows your playing closely. A short example below.

 GongMachine example


*Browser*

Since there are a lot of parameters and this is a complex instrument, we added an integrated Browser to the VI which can be selected from all 3 pages of the interface. It lets you choose patches and patterns from within the instrument.



Untitled by noiseguild

Ok, that's it for now, more info to come when it's release time, which will be this week!

Han,
NoiseGuild


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

Looking forward to this, sounds HUGE!

Nice Intro offer and v.i. control discount please : )


----------



## stevetwist (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

Oooooooh, if the price is right, I'm sold!

I've refrained from library purchases for a while. New libraries are being released, but nothing has really stood out or appealed to me. This library looks set to change that! Words cannot describe how intrigued I am by the sounds demonstrated in your teasers. Very exciting stuff! 

I look forward to learning more in the coming weeks,
Steve


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 3, 2014)

very nice sound! I'm in!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

I tried doing this for myself some time back, and found the gongs moved far too much to close mic - there was Doppler effect and phasing, and all kinds of things going on. And distant miking was out of the question since the room didn't sound nice. 

So I'm going to be all over this one.


----------



## james7275 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

I really dig the sound of this library. it has a very haunting quality to it - prefect for Halloween coming up.

How soon after volume 1 will the other volumes become available?

Thanks.


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

Thanks again for all the thumbs up!

@james7275: Our original plan was to do all three lib's as one instrument. We were quite far in finalizing that. But then we realized it was all a bit too diverse to put in one package!

So we've already done quite a lot of work on the 2nd and 3d lib. They are well underway.

But we only want to release things which are polished and tested and furthermore we're our own enemies in coming up with new ideas all the time to improve things :D . With the current one we were almost done and then came up with the idea for the GongMachine, which took months to fully implement and polish.

But as said above, we're well underway. I won't mention a date however for obvious reasons...

Han,
NoiseGuild



https://flic.kr/p/oM3bYH https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

@pingu: You're correct, this is not the easiest instrument to record! The anechoic room is great in that you can experiment with mic positions to capture _just_ the instrument, there will be no room reflections. And the subtle doppler effect of the gongs (they swing a little when hit) is one of the reasons the gongs sound so gorgeous!

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

Awesome - eager to find out more about pricing/availability...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*



Josquin @ Sat 06 Sep said:


> Awesome - eager to find out more about pricing/availability...



+1, demos so far sound great


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 6, 2014)

Love, love, love it! Can't wait for the release.


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

A new demo by the talented Rohan Stevenson! 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F166928869&secret_url=false[/flash] 

More new demo's in the player below.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/49031099&secret_url=false[/flash]
We will release any moment now, final download tests etc. are in progress!

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## stixman (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

=o


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, coming early September*

*NoiseGuild has released 24ToneGongs 1: Mallets&Sticks.*

Varying from 70 - 6 cm in diameter, this is a 4 octave spanning, tuned orchestral gong collection. Meticulously sampled in an anechoic room with up to 10 x roundrobin and 8 velocity layers in lots of different articulations. Mysterious & different, yet well tuned and chromatically playable!

Some key features:

- *8 Deep sampled articulations* using different mallets and strike positions

- *Real anechoic recordings* translate in a very clean sound with no room reflections, because of this the gongs can be convincingly placed in various venues using your reverb of choice. No reverb on reverb sound.

- *GongMachine:* The GongMachine plays back organic sounding complex patterns using different articulations. See the Patch/Pattern tour and Walkthrough video below.

- *New Performance* features: the *pedal* clamps and unclamps the gongs, using recorded multiple round robin real samples of those actions.

- *7800* Samples, *24 Gb* uncompessed, *5.5 Gb* compressed.

Here's a *quick patch/pattern* tour which shows some patches and GongMachine patterns to get an idea of how it sounds.



Soundcloud:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/49031099&secret_url=false[/flash] 

They are quite wild and complex sounding, but once tamed a very inspirational composing tool! 
Realizing this is something quite different we created a healthy amount of walkthrough videos to get you started and background info on the instrument..

Walkthrough videos:

1. Main Page



2. GongMachine



3. Settings Tab.



*Intro Price: €159,- (Goes to €200,- on October 30th)*

Intro offer: When purchased before October 30th you will also get a voucher which is good for 20% discount on the 2nd and 3d 24ToneGongs VI's. This is independent of, and adds up to other intro- or other discounts!

http://www.noiseguild.com/#/24tonegongs/

edit: intro offer extended from october 10 to october 30th


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

$205 usd with today's exchange...ouch. And 2 more parts to come at around the same price is that correct ? Will try for the intro offer but it will be tough.


----------



## stixman (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Ouch +1 price changes things somewhat!


----------



## thebob (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Yep, same for me, probably won’t be able to afford it very unfortunately, especially as I’m not a pro, but I mostly want to reiterate my compliments, it does really sound gorgeous and is well designed (I have been through all the walkthroughs). There seems to be a lot of hard, good work !


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Sorry to dissapoint you with the price, this price is based on the fact that this won't be a VI with mass appeal since it's not an Orchestra/Choir thing, so it will be sort of an exclusive thing. Then consider the more than a year of work we spent on this and a clear picture arises :D Or so i hope..

The second and third will be a bit lower priced though probably, since the amount of work that went into this first one was the bigger part of the whole..

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, I'll start saving for vol 2 now then.


----------



## thebob (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

hence I insisted on quality and hard work, picture was clear to me, don't worry  

but I'll keep lurking and hoping !


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*



Noiseguild @ Wed 10 Sep said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you with the price, this price is based on the fact that this won't be a VI with mass appeal since it's not an Orchestra/Choir thing, so it will be sort of an exclusive thing. Then consider the more than a year of work we spent on this and a clear picture arises :D Or so i hope..



From my position as a hobbyist, if a library is a core instrument that I'm likely to use on most pieces, then I'm more likely to feel comfortable spending a higher price. If it's a peripheral instrument that I might only make use of on a couple of tracks, I'm more hesitant to spend but I can still usually be tempted to buy at a lower price. 

That said, this is just my own perspective (not to mention wishful thinking). I know absolutely nothing about marketing, or predicting sales and setting prices etc. I believe your library is undoubtedly justified in its pricing, think it sounds amazing and understand the hard work that went into it. I hope that you do really well with it.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

I do not want to add any negativity to your release thread. I will just end my saying seeing your target audience is here, that you take the feedback and use it to your advantage. Wish you the best with the library and business. 



Noiseguild @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you with the price, this price is based on the fact that this won't be a VI with mass appeal since it's not an Orchestra/Choir thing, so it will be sort of an exclusive thing. Then consider the more than a year of work we spent on this and a clear picture arises :D Or so i hope..
> 
> The second and third will be a bit lower priced though probably, since the amount of work that went into this first one was the bigger part of the whole..
> 
> ...


----------



## james7275 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

yeah, it's a little higher price -wise than I anticipated as well. Even if the other volumes are a little cheaper, I'm still looking at all three volumes combined, costing about $500 US dollars, and I really wanted all three.

Well, good luck to you with this, maybe I can pick this up in a bundle sale in the future.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Sadly I'll also have to sit this one out. I completely understand where you're coming from with the pricing, but I think the opposite approach probably works better. Rather than saying "We've created something that only one or two people will buy, so we'll have to ask them to pay a very high price," I would be tempted to say, "We have a niche product, so let's price it in such a way that it becomes a no-brainer, and every MIDI orchestrator in the world stashes it away for future use."

The thing is at the price you've chosen I don't think anyone will simply buy it for the future - most will have to have a project that needs it (I may be wrong, though). Whereas initial responses seem to indicate that lots of people were waiting to buy it just for the heck of it, and now aren't.


----------



## jtenney (Sep 10, 2014)

I think there is precedent for higher-priced libraries that may have niche appeal, and may have taken a great deal of work to bring to market. SonicCouture comes to mind... I have several of their excellent products, and GeoSonic is one of my favorite libraries bar none! Anyway, that being said, I do think the price is a little high. To take some of the sting out for people taking the plunge on Volume 1, I might respectfully suggest a somewhat larger discount on 2 and 3--maybe 30 or even 35 percent. After all, those who buy Volume 1 at the asked price are showing a kind of customer loyalty from the very beginning, which maybe should be rewarded even more than Han already is planning to do... Just my .02 here.


----------



## fourteentoone (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Just placed my order and waiting for the DL links, it really does sound fantastic.

I echo jtenney's comment about SonicCouture, (e.g. their Gamelan library!) I am getting a similar feeling about this release. Obviously I'll be able to tell better once I've played the thing, but based on what I've simply heard, the sonic quality is exceptionally high. Combine that with the excellent demos/walkthroughs and this became an instant buy.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

I really hate to chime in but.... it is also too much for me. For something which would find its use just here and there in my recordings it is just to steep. Though I would not directly say that the price is too high for the quality. But same for me: I am a semi-pro who makes SOME small money with music and at the moment I just can´t afford it.

perhaps with the next big money coming in ...


----------



## stevetwist (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

The price is a little high for this to be a 'no-brainer' for me, but I am still very interested.

If I pick this up, I would absolutely want to buy all three volumes. I'm wondering if perhaps you might offer a bundle deal, for early adopters who wish to buy all three volumes up front (i.e. to pre-order volumes 2 and 3?). It gives you a little more capital to develop the remaining volumes with, and perhaps allows for offering a discount beyond simply 20% off the final price of the 2nd and 3rd volumes?

A good pre-order bundle discount could tip the scales for me. I have a specific project that I wish to use these libraries for, but even with that in mind I'm still uncertain at the current price-point.

Warm regards,
Steve


----------



## jtenney (Sep 10, 2014)

Steve's idea sounds good to me, and I would put it forth instead of what I wrote in my previous post.


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Interesting that Soniccouture is mentioned here for comparison. That is flattering since I really love their combination of adventurous sound sources and superb scripting!

Thanks guys for all the many great and kind comments (and orders :D ) we've received via various sources, it seems that there's no discussion on the quality, but of course some discussion on the pricing. We will consider your suggestions for future products..

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## eric aron (Sep 11, 2014)

very beautiful library! can you specify the lowest gongs notes or fundamentals? thanks


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Hi Eric,

Our lowest sampled note is a D2, which is at the extreme lower range of these instruments, C2 below that is the lowest i know of existing.
The timbre of the gongs varies more in the lower range, every gong has it's own 'personality' and tuning, so it took us quite some effort to straighten this out. 

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## kosi (Sep 11, 2014)

Just installed it, this library is really fascinating, what a beautiful, inspiring sound world. 
It's very worth the price !
Looking foreward to edition 2


----------



## eric aron (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*



Noiseguild @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Our lowest sampled note is a D2, which is at the extreme lower range of these instruments, C2 below that is the lowest i know of existing.
> The timbre of the gongs varies more in the lower range, every gong has it's own 'personality' and tuning, so it took us quite some effort to straighten this out.
> ...



thank you Han, will be useful for me


----------



## thebob (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

just wanted to point out that I find your walkthroughs very good. 
clear, exhaustive, not showing off but showing what it does, in a very humble way, though it is fantastic work. 

"I hope I didn't bored you". really not, I listen to all of them twice !


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

It's really good to hear these positive comments since it has been such an enormous amount of work to realize this. Much appreciated!

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## tmm (Sep 11, 2014)

Gorgeous UI, and perfect sound. Well done Han!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2014)

I just ordered it after having watched a couple of the videos. What a gorgeous instrument. I look forward to adding it to my current template later today!


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Another great demo by Rohan Stevenson, the beating combinations of piano/gongs from 1'54" are interesting, thanks Rohan!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F167268598&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## gyprock (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

What were some of the other libraries used in Rohan's demo? Do I hear some Tuvan throat singing? What was the strings and choir patch? Project Sam's Lumina?

Gyprock


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Quick review:

WOW!

=o =o =o =o =o out of 5. A real instrument (or 4) that will surely steal hours out of your time from not wanting to stop playing it. It's just sooooo responsive, and has gorgeous sounds, a top-notch library.


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 12, 2014)

@gyprock

The other libs used were, spitfire sable sords blended with lass and spitfire solo strings. I used voices of apocalypse for the female choir swells. A detuned frame drum from Ra. Emotional piano, bansuri flute from apple jam packs and that's about it. A hint of this and a hint of that. Oh the Tuvan harmonic singing from origins.

The gongs are indeed incredibly deep. They lend themselves best to the demos Han did....kind of tense or spooky, but I thought that they were so good there was no point trying to cover that ground (for fear of suffering in comparison). So I played around with what else they might lend themselves to. I thought they could supply the kind of vibe you get in the incredible john Powell track from how to train your dragon "forbidden friendship". Also the damped bells make for a great alternative to pizzs for that quirky comedy vibe.

They don't always work the way you the way you expect or intend, but in a good way.....I hope it pushes guys into new territory. I loved the sound and kept feeling like there was something out of my comfort zone just round the corner, and I still do....I don't reckon I have nailed this library.

This is one to turn to if you want to push yourself when you are feeling like you are rehashing the same old ground and want to try something a bit different. It's great sounding and very very rich. Great work noiseguild. 

Corrected from my bollocks from before.....what an idiot.


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Inspired by the beating piano/gong tones of Rohan's demo above: Just one track of layered gongs with piano. Nothing added. Notice the synchronized Piano/Gongs pedalling.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F167959613&secret_url=false[/flash] 
https://soundcloud.com/supersonisch-1/p ... -han-otten

The piano is Pianoteq, which gets better and better which each version and surpasses any sampled piano in expressiveness!

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Here's a new Demo by Anne van Duyvenvoorde: Fairy Dance. This is actually the first 'Asian' sounding demo, which is a bit surprising since these gongs are from Thailand..
Thanks Anne!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F168435571&secret_url=false[/flash] 
https://soundcloud.com/supersonisch-1/f ... yvenvoorde

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## Musica42 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Well timed on this release! I'm performing Mason Bate's Alternative Energy with the Minot Symphony early October and my part calls for 18 tuned gongs. I couldn't convince the orchestra to foot the bill for renting the real instruments so I sold them on using 24ToneGongs instead.

Just tried the part out on it and it sounds perfect. Thanks for creating a brilliant and unique product!


----------



## renegade (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*



Pingu @ Wed 10 Sep said:


> "We have a niche product, so let's price it in such a way that it becomes a no-brainer, and every MIDI orchestrator in the world stashes it away for future use."



Was hoping for that... :D 

Up to 100€ = instant buy. Love the sound and concept. But 160...and two more volumes to come...? can't decide... :? 

to buy or not to buy...


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

@Musica42. Thanks, the use of it in concert by a percussionist with a symphony orchestra, that is a great compliment!
You wouldn't consider doing that with the cello section, would you? :D 

@renegade: Well what can i say, take your time. For me personally this isn't a niche instrument at all, i am using it in all my scores lately. But this is the dev. speaking  These gongs can be an interesting substitute for pizz (as Rohan's demo shows) but also for timpani and vibes/marimba, and can be your tonal/rhythmic backbone for an orchestral piece! I am thinking of doing a tutorial video on that.. But then there's also the second lib which needs to be finished. 


Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a great library, but at $260 USD, even someone like me who spends around 2k per year on libraries and music software has a hard time spending that kind of dough without heavy thinking. Any chance of a small demo, such as 8dio recently did by releasing 1 octave of their new string lib? I hope you guys consider doing that to help those of us sitting on the fence.


----------



## Noiseguild (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Hi Quantum7, 

With the current euro/dollar exchange rate 159 euro is 204 USD. 
That is quite an amount, but it's a lot less than 260.
About the free octave, not sure, the gongs' timbre evolves over the keyrange so it would be hard to pick an octave. Besides, for me personally there's nothing more frustrating than a tiny range demo lib...

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## renegade (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*



Noiseguild @ Mon 22 Sep said:


> @renegade: Well what can i say, take your time. For me personally this isn't a niche instrument at all, i am using it in all my scores lately. But this is the dev. speaking  These gongs can be an interesting substitute for pizz (as Rohan's demo shows) but also for timpani and vibes/marimba, and can be your tonal/rhythmic backbone for an orchestral piece!



I've watched the youtube videos and listen to the demos, and I'm quite sure this is a very cool and fun instrument. And if you use it a lot, of course it's worth the price. But will I use it that much? That's what I really can't figure out. I have never used tuned gongs before, so...who knows?


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*



Noiseguild @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> Hi Quantum7,
> 
> With the current euro/dollar exchange rate 159 euro is 204 USD.
> That is quite an amount, but it's a lot less than 260.
> ...



Thank you for the correction on the conversion. I punched it up on the web and $260 came out. Glad I was way over on that.


----------



## Noiseguild (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Hi guys, Bill Brown just did this gorgeous demo with a very prominent role for the gongs:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F170457835&secret_url=false[/flash] https://soundcloud.com/supersonisch-1/w ... ongs-demos _More of Bill's music at Billbrownmusic.com_

Here the anechoic 'closeup' sound of the gongs really shines. And Bill has so smoothly combined them with other instruments!


Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Beautiful demo, I love everything Bill Brown does. 

One day I hope to get these gongs.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Woohoo! My wife had a sudden run on the craft items she sells, and bought me this library. Now thoroughly enjoying exploring what is a very, very deep set of samples. Sounds as great as I'd hoped.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*

Hi - forgive me if this has been covered already, but does this library contain any big "hits"? Such as the type of* ff* hitsthat an orchestral percussionist would play with an orchestra. If so, do you have any demos that feature these?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 5, 2014)

A truly gorgeous demo by Bill Brown. I hope to use the gongs in many upcoming cues. Bravo!


----------



## Noiseguild (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Guys, thanks again for the kind words!

Really like the sound of Bill's demo, i think in a way it resembles the 'Solaris' soundtrack sound of Cliff Martinez, which' sound has always been unmatched and unique. Weird thing is that, to my knowledge, other instruments were used in that soundtrack, which together sound like the gongs..

@SeanM1960 Of course you can play ff hits on this and the gongs 'splash' nicely (Quite a lot of these in the 'Fairy Dance' demo on soundcloud) but these gongs are specialized in making a clear pitched tone compared to an orchestral gong or a tamtam. So the timbre becomes less noisy and chaotic compared to the other two instruments. 

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## Pingu (Oct 7, 2014)

Noiseguild @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> Really like the sound of Bill's demo, i think in a way it resembles the 'Solaris' soundtrack sound of Cliff Martinez, which' sound has always been unmatched and unique. Weird thing is that, to my knowledge, other instruments were used in that soundtrack, which together sound like the gongs..



I seem to remember the sleeve notes said it was processed gamelan samples - most of it sounds like the Bonang, which are a bit stubbier than suspended gongs.


----------



## renegade (Oct 7, 2014)

I think steel drums of various kinds where also used in the Solaris soundtrack. Maybe the Crystal Baschet


----------



## Noiseguild (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, you can clearly hear the steeldrum, and since Cliff Martinez has a set of those in his studio...But also gamelan-like timbres

Solaris was used a LOT as temptrack in movies in the decade after the movie came out, and that was always bad news for us composers since it sounds so sophisticated and was therefore hard to supersede!

I think that Solaris sound also may have been my goal in the original teaser for the gongs, at the start of this topic.

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## Mika31sens (Oct 12, 2014)

Very very beautiful library! I was ready to buy but when i seen the price >8o 
You rave ! *200 € for just Mallets & Sticks. 600 € for the 3 volumes ? *
I imagine the amount of work but you are out of the market.


----------



## Noiseguild (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Mika31sens,

Good that you like the lib! Pity you don't like the pricing! 

first some factual points:
- The current price is 159,- 
- I've said before in this thread that this first one involved the bigger part of the whole amount of work so the 2nd and 3d one will probably be cheaper, apart from that fact you get 20% off those prices with the intro offer.

Working on this Vi has been a labour of love which took us more that a year. Careful considerations went into our pricing policy. This is a fairly exotic lib without instant mass appeal and the price reflects that. We are quite happy with our sales figures and they confirm that most of our buyers are established professionals (realizing this is a somewhat self fulfilling prophecy). Still it saddens me that there are people who love the vi but think the price is too high.

I will post some examples of the 2nd and 3d vi in the near future, exiting stuff, hope these, including their price point, will be more to your liking!

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## thebob (Oct 12, 2014)

Noiseguild @ Sun Oct 12 said:


> We are quite happy with our sales figures and they confirm that most of our buyers are established professionals (realizing this is a somewhat self fulfilling prophecy). Still it saddens me that there are people who love the vi but think the price is too high.



Hi Han,

yeah I said I couldn't afford it earlier in the thread too. and I'm not a pro. but then I changed some purchases plan, sold a few stuffs, and eventually bought it. and I'm so glad I did ! so much possibilities (especially as I like to mangle sounds), wonderful sounds ! 

Just for the fun of it, I enjoyed playing with your VI on every tracks I was working on, in a wide variety of context. love it ! It's "special", and that justifies the price in my perspective. 
anxiously waiting for part II and III (and their price :mrgreen: ) !


----------



## Pingu (Oct 12, 2014)

I was also initially not going to buy this - not because I object to the pricepoint, but because I simply didn't have the cash. Things changed and I managed to afford, and am really, really glad I did.

Just to reassure Mika31sens, the depth of work on this library is more than worth every penny - I've paid far more for libraries that turned out to have involved a lot less work. So far I've sat for hours simply playing because the instrument is so expressive. If you can get in whilst the opening offer is still available then do it.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 26, 2014)

Putting my Christmas gift card toward this library in about 5 minutes. looking forward to it.

*EDIT* It is mine! Sound exceptional, very expressive, playable, like the last 2 or 3 Bill Brown projects.


----------



## edhamilton (Dec 26, 2014)

What's the timeline on vol 2 and 3?

If I could suggest - make an attractive bundle offer and my credit card info will involuntarily end up being typed into your shopping cart .....


----------



## soniccouture (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: 24ToneGongs, 4 octave spanning massive tuned gong collection, RELEASED!*



Noiseguild @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> Interesting that Soniccouture is mentioned here for comparison. That is flattering since I really love their combination of adventurous sound sources and superb scripting!
> 
> Thanks guys for all the many great and kind comments (and orders :D ) we've received via various sources, it seems that there's no discussion on the quality, but of course some discussion on the pricing. We will consider your suggestions for future products..
> 
> ...



Hi Han, 

Thanks for the compliment, its nice to read from a fellow developer. 

If you would like our advice on pricing, we would probably look to charge €99-€120 for this product at full price. 

In our experience, making something more expensive because it is more 'niche' is not the best policy - better to do the opposite. 

An alternative policy would be to combine all three products at the €200 price point. 

Just my opinion. 

James


----------



## Pingu (Jul 29, 2015)

Any word on the other parts of this?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, also let us know if you have a sale on part one, somehow I missed this when it came out...


----------



## Noiseguild (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the late reply, i didn't get these messages, maybe due to the forum update? Will try to fix this.

Great that there's a lot of fresh interest for the gongs lately, just as we have resumed working on the second part of the lib! Maybe it's the summer season.
Anyway, after we edited the Bows and Rubs we felt there wasn't enough content to get a workable instrument. So we got even more gongs to get missing pieces of the puzzle in place. (It should really be called _34_ ToneGongs now....)
Also, these sounds can be quite chaotic and unpredictable, so this makes for a massive amount of editing.

And finally, we have been extremely busy with soundtrack work during the last 6 months, so the lib was shelved for some time.

But we're back on track so please be patient for some time, we will have a discount pricing for the first volume when the Bows&Rubs are finished.

I will keep you updated.

Han,
Noiseguild


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 21, 2016)

Any news of the new material and the discount price?


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Mar 27, 2016)

Bump


----------



## resound (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow, this is an amazing sounding library. I hope to hear some details soon about additional volumes. If there is a nice bundle price I may just have to pick this one up...


----------



## Noiseguild (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Guys, great news, a new 24ToneGongs lib coming up!
All (musical) sounds in the teaser below are from our 2 VI's:



Only a couple of days till the release..

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## Noiseguild (Dec 14, 2017)

*24ToneGongs Volume III: Percussives* is released! The 3 libraries are done, it's been quite a journey...


Here's the trailer:



We proudly present the bundle of all 3 24ToneGongs libs: the TRINITY bundle.






bundle Intro price *€229,-*!

Music made with 24tonegongsIII: Percussives:




Intro price for 24ToneGongsIII: Percussives: *€129,-* (*€179,-* after January 20th)

Special update price for vol1. Mallets&Sticks owners: *€49,-*

Han,
NoiseGuild


----------



## stixman (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks and sounds great  so how do i select the update price in cart for vol1. Mallets&Sticks owners: *€49*?


----------



## Noiseguild (Dec 14, 2017)

stixman said:


> Looks and sounds great  so how do i select the update price in cart for vol1. Mallets&Sticks owners: *€49*?


Hi Stixman,

All owners of Mallets&Sticks or Bows&Rubs get an email tomorrow..
Have patience 
Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## stixman (Dec 14, 2017)

There is only Now


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2017)

Dear Han's, I hope you can be a little more precise on your ETA's. That would install more confidence in investing in such a library.

Could you also please go over the pricing structure here of everything it is a bit confusing.

Thank you


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 20, 2017)

I did not have an issue...have had it for days now.


----------



## Noiseguild (Dec 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Dear Han's, I hope you can be a little more precise on your ETA's. That would install more confidence in investing in such a library.
> 
> Could you also please go over the pricing structure here of everything it is a bit confusing.
> 
> Thank you




Hi Synthpunk,

I am guessing here that you are referring to info about when the VI is released?
Sorry if that wasn't clear, it was released already when i posted about it on Vi-control.
We aimed for a release before making any promo/hype..
I'll post a walkthrough later today.

Pricing is as follows:
The current *24ToneGongsIII Percussives* is *€129,-* intro (list €179,-)
The complete *'TRINITY'* bundle of *24ToneGongs 1, II and III* is *€229,-* intro (list €299,-)
Furthermore 24TG1 Mallets and Sticks owners get a special early-adopters update price for III Percussives of €49,-

Hope this helps!

Han
Noiseguild


----------



## blougui (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Han
Wonderful instruments I'm regularly "checking" till their inception. Till when is the intro price available ?
Thanx !


----------



## Noiseguild (Dec 21, 2017)

blougui said:


> Hi Han
> Wonderful instruments I'm regularly "checking" till their inception. Till when is the intro price available ?
> Thanx !



Hi Blougui,
Thanks for the compliment!

Intro price is valid till January the 20th... 

Han
Noiseguild


----------



## Noiseguild (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

As promised here is the walkthrough for 24ToneGongsIII: Percussives!



It's a long but thorough walkthrough, so take your time .
You can watch the separate chapters on our site if you prefer that. (scroll down to 'walkthrough in chapters')

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## blougui (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you Han.
As an aside : I've already watched the complete Percussives Walkthrough and, boy, these gongs are pretty loud and hefty at times !


----------



## Noiseguild (Dec 22, 2017)

blougui said:


> Thank you Han.
> As an aside : I've already watched the complete Percussives Walkthrough and, boy, these gongs are pretty loud and hefty at times !



Yes, they are indeed! 
We went for a truly wide dynamic range from a pp to almost ffff for the whole collection. I think these, or better gongs in general, are the most dynamic instruments in the orchestra.

We even cracked one gong during recording by hitting it too hard, guess this would be a contender for the most expensive single sample ever... 

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## Noiseguild (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick heads up: Our intro pricing for 24ToneGongsIII: Percussives and the Trinity bundle ends in 4 days!

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------



## blougui (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi Han, will there be any BF sale this year ?
Thanx !


----------



## Noiseguild (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi Blougui,

Yes, for the first time there will be a BF sale from NoiseGuild!
More specific info in the next few days..

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## blougui (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanx for your feedback


----------



## Noiseguild (Nov 26, 2019)

Our BLACK FRIDAY 2019 SALE is on! From Nov 26 till Dec 5, save big on 24ToneGongs, our 3 Vi collection of 32 tonegongs recorded in an anechoic studio.

 
24ToneGongsI Mallets&Sticks *€99,-* iso €159,-


24ToneGongsII Bows&Rubs *€67,-* iso €89,-


24ToneGongsIII Percussives *€119,-* iso €179,-


Trinity Bundle *€199,-* iso €299,-

This our first BF friday sale ever and the only sale in a long time to come!

(Recent buyers from the last month will get a voucher for the discount amount, we will notify you)

Han,
NoiseGuild


----------



## stixman (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi, is there a discount to complete the bundle I have mallets and percussive?


----------



## Noiseguild (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi Steve,


Owners of 2 out of 3 of the libs can mail us and we will generate a special voucher for you. 

Han
NoiseGuild


----------



## stixman (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks will do


----------



## Noiseguild (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi all,

Our first BF sale ends tomorrow, just one more day.....

Han
NoiseGuild


----------

